# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > DILD >  >  HeyBanditoz DILD Worbook

## HeyBanditoz

Hello DV! I am heybanditoz and I have heard about lucid dreaming about five weeksago. So here's how it's going for me, I Rc every time I go through a doorway, see a school (they seem to be in almost every dream) see a stargate, see something flying, anything flying. Awareness, I haven't tried, maybe some tips would b helpful. My dream recall isn't that great,I keep a dream journal on my nightstand and try to write everything about my dream. Also some info on MILD, WBTB, and WILD would be helpful.
If I missed anything, post it below. Thanks for help.
Heybanditoz

----------


## fogelbise

Welcome HeyBanditoz! Your RCs are a good start. How many times would you say that you end up doing an RC or a set of RCs every day? You listed quite a few things you were looking for information on. I think you may be trying to swallow too much at once. I would recommend adding at least some basic awareness at the same time as you do your reality checks. You could start with just thinking about the effect that you have on the surface you are walking on and it's effect on you (soft, hard, uneven surface). If you want to go more advanced, you are basically considering your effect on everything around you with the idea that you create everything around you in your dreams whether you realize it or not, many times subconsciously. For that you can check out Sageous' threads on awareness one quick read is at: http://www.dreamviews.com/wild/13181...prep-part.html
It is in the WILD section. Generally WILD is not suggested when you are starting off but the link above is about awareness.

For improving your dream journal check this out: http://www.dreamviews.com/dream-sign...reams-try.html
It is basically journaling or recalling your day. Some days I can think of so many details that I just pick a smaller section of the day and mentally recall it. If you also find that it is too much to recall you can pick out the highlights throughout the entire day. If you don't recall much just start writing, typing or mentally recalling as much as you can for the full day. *It really seems to help in recalling more details of your dreams.

MILD is a good way for many beginners to start. One simple way to practice it is to repeat a mantra as you go to bed or type or write down your mantra 30 or so times some time during the day. 

Finally, if WBTB sounds up your alley, I like to combine it with SSILD. It is easy to learn and seems to give a lot of beginners LDs quite quickly. For any type of WBTB technique I like waking up naturally instead of using an alarm. You can experiment with drinking one or two cups of water before bed to see if it wakes you up needing to go to the bathroom about 4.5 hours after going to bed. You may find that your best time to wake up might be a little earlier or later than that. If you can get back to sleep easily, a lot of people have success in getting lucid an hour or two before they normally wake up.

----------

